# Wood Firmware v1.20



## Another World (Dec 18, 2010)

*Wood Firmware v1.20*
Update



'Twas the month of Herbfeast, when all through the camp
Not a soldier was slurring all were peeling elf skin back;
The weapons were slung by the sloth bones with care,
In hopes that Another World would soon be there;
The Goblins were smacking their lips with fresh blood,
While whispers of Wood Firmware were passed with warm suds!



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core*:
> • speed up globalsettings.ini processing.
> • many internal improvements in loader.
> • softreset, dma and sd saving patches optimized.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.20 Download 





 Wood R4iDSN v1.20 Download



Wood R4i Gold v1.20 Download





 Wood R.P.G. v1.20 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

BIG Thanks ! ...  another one for my old RPG ... I tested V1.19 only yesterday  but the changelog is so impressive that I will update right now ;-)


----------



## Frogman (Dec 18, 2010)

hmmm, not to many new features but again THANKS YWG


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks again, YWG


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 18, 2010)

nice, thanks again ywg for producing and another world posting another fine release of wood.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2010)

What a great little christmas story that's there. Not sure how I feel about warm suds though, I prefer my suds to be cold.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

lol the firmware msg gets more wackier every release
inazuma fixed this time...good work


----------



## Coconut (Dec 18, 2010)

Woow, quick, thanks


----------



## epicCreations.or (Dec 18, 2010)

New Wood _Frimware_? All for it.

... if my R4i still worked.

... yeah...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeh win for another cool update by ywg


----------



## zombymario (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you YWG!


----------



## SkH (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot Yellow Wood Goblin!!


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice! My brother _(an original R4 user)_ really enjoys your work YWG, keep it up!


----------



## hova1 (Dec 18, 2010)

wat, i just put on 1.19 a few hours ago. ugh thanks anyway i guess? better than no firmware at all. stupid fucking R4 team


----------



## tranfeer (Dec 18, 2010)

WOOD R4 for r4ids gold(www.r4ids.cn) is available now:
You can download it here:
http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp

Or

http://filetrip.net/f23219-Wood-R4-for-R4i...S%29-V1-20.html


----------



## pspunabletohack (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a nice christmas and a happy newyear


----------



## tomrev (Dec 18, 2010)

Wood R4 is the best!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> • many internal improvements in loader.
> • softreset, dma and sd saving patches optimized.


Could you give more detail about these features?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 18, 2010)

THANKS A LOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought that Mr. Yellow Wood Goblin quit doing firmware at 1.19!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> I thought that Mr. Yellow Wood Goblin quit doing firmware at 1.19!


IT WAS A JOKE


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> WOOD R4 for r4ids gold(www.r4ids.cn) is available now:
> You can download it here:
> http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp
> 
> ...


The same version was already on filetrip ( from post #1 )

Reseller mention looks like spam.


----------



## ywg (Dec 18, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> The same version was already on filetrip ( from post #1 )
> 
> Reseller mention looks like spam.


you are wrong. r4i gold ? r4i dsn.


----------



## kylehaas (Dec 18, 2010)

Best alternative firmware ever.


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 18, 2010)

The curse has been broken, 1.20 arrived, and We as users thank YWG and Another World a lot for their continuous support for the R4, many THANKS


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

ywg said:
			
		

> you are wrong. r4i gold ? r4i dsn.


Thanks and sorry I just figure that !


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Herbfeast everyone!


----------



## sinan (Dec 18, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> • 'ds battery life timer' fixed. other ds game maker apps also must work.




What is this?


----------



## Snailface (Dec 18, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an obscure little homebrew app that I made to measure battery life on the DS. The bigger issue was that any games and apps made by the popular DS Game Maker program wouldn't work if they had saving enabled. 

A simple PM to the Great Wood Goblin and just 48 hrs later he PM'ed me back to say 'fixed'! He truly is awesome, I witnessed it first-hand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 YWG


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice... Another update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YWG FTW !


----------



## basher11 (Dec 18, 2010)

awesomesauce! thanks YWG!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2010)

I think YWG updates too quickly. R4 users never was use to this... But thanks YWG...

You were a good boy this year... HO! HO! HO!


----------



## ct_bolt (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wanna say awesome job YWG! I don't use an R4 of any kind but, if I did I would use Wood that's for sure.


----------



## alukadoo (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks YWG , Merry Christmas .


----------



## woffi63 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks YWG - very fast updates !!!

But how can i make it,  that when i turn on the DS, the Games directory appear, and not the root of the TF??


----------



## tyreless (Dec 24, 2010)

I installed Wood 1.20 on my R4i Gold (www.r4ids.cn) using the R4i gold version linked on the first page. It won't autoload - I have to go through the health warning screen and then it shows as "Alex Rider Stormbreaker THQ" - how odd!

Any help appreciated.

Cheers,

Geoff aka tyreless


----------



## RoMee (Dec 24, 2010)

tyreless said:
			
		

> I installed Wood 1.20 on my R4i Gold (www.r4ids.cn) using the R4i gold version linked on the first page. It won't autoload - I have to go through the health warning screen and then it shows as "Alex Rider Stormbreaker THQ" - how odd!
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> ...




I think you have to set your DS to autoload


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 24, 2010)

tyreless said:
			
		

> I installed Wood 1.20 on my R4i Gold (www.r4ids.cn) using the R4i gold version linked on the first page. It won't autoload - I have to go through the health warning screen and then it shows as "Alex Rider Stormbreaker THQ" - how odd!
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> ...


Not all flashcarts have an auto-loading behaviour, actually I can only remember the original R4 or maybe Passcard doing this?
Acekard, CycloDS and Supercard DStwo don't auto-load, it's also impossible to skip the health warning on the DSi.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 24, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> tyreless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using your old firmware and then use an .NDS loader to load it.
Its strange but alot of people say it works then!


----------



## bagarospazzo (Dec 24, 2010)

On file trip there is the new version Wood R4 1.21 at this link: http://filetrip.net/f23349-Wood-R4-1-21.html 
I downloaded it but my antivirus tell me that is a virus! I scan it on Virus Total and this is the result: http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report...93ab-1293184834
It's the program Necro Virus Macker 4 (Beta) for all antivirus programs! Qhat's the truth? Help me!
Is it a fake update to spread malware or not? Thanks.


----------



## KevFan (Dec 24, 2010)

bagarospazzo said:
			
		

> On file trip there is the new version Wood R4 1.21 at this link: http://filetrip.net/f23349-Wood-R4-1-21.html
> I downloaded it but my antivirus tell me that is a virus! I scan it on Virus Total and this is the result: http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report...93ab-1293184834
> It's the program Necro Virus Macker 4 (Beta) for all antivirus programs! Qhat's the truth? Help me!
> Is it a fake update to spread malware or not? Thanks.


It's most likely fake 
http://gbatemp.net/t266991-wood-firmware-updates-to-filetrip


----------



## bagarospazzo (Dec 24, 2010)

Now they remove it from the site!!! Thanks to everyone! Now i will try to use the virus on a virtual machine to view if it is very dangerous.
Now there is an error in filetrip because tell that the last version is the 1.19 instead the 1.20.
This is the page:http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=23212
Please correct it. Thanks again


----------



## avenir (Dec 25, 2010)

Very sorry but there is an issue in 1.20.
From 1.20, usrcheat.dat is loaded to 0x023b0000 for parsing. As loader ARM9 starts from 0x023c0000, cheat size must be 65536 bytes or less per game.
But when I checked the cheat size of Pokemon SoulSilver(E) in cheat.gbatemp.net, it was 68912 bytes. So it exceeds 65536 bytes and cheats aren't activated at all.
This must be fixed... Thanks for reporting, gaboros.


----------

